# Lighter recommendations



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in the market for a decent pocket lighter. I was looking at a Black Label el Presidente but a bit pricy for me and I was bidding on a Porsche lighter on eBay but got out bid at the last second.

id like to hear some recommendations and opinions on some lighters and torch vs soft flame. Something around the $50 range.

thanks,


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

I recommend a Xikar. Good quality and a lifetime warranty. You can find em cheap on Cbid.


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Not a big fan of their designs. A bit bulky looking.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Spend some more money, and get a beautiful lighter that will last a lifetime.

IM Corona Double Corona. Dual soft flame, designed just for lighting a cigar.

No torch lighter is built like this. I like the feel even better than my ST Duponts, which cost silly money.

You can find one for a bit over $100 on fleabay. You will never regret the purchase.

Unless you loose it...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

My fav ATM is an Xikar Vitara. Dimensions are not that far off from a standard zippo (its the same thickness, a little taller and a little more narrow) and it has a 7mm punch built in. It has dual jets and works nicely even in windy conditions. You dont want to go too small unless you intend on refilling every time you use it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Once again, I agree with Bob. IM Corona, there is no substitute. Where concerns torches, they have their place,but there's no sense in spending money beyond a Ronson Jet Lite. I'd get a double corona and a Jet Lite and know all bases are covered.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lighters are a pretty personal item. This meaning everyone has a favorite. I got a lighter by accident that I love. I sent in a lighter under Xikars warranty program, which is great by the way. They no longer made that model so they substituted another similar lighter. This was the Axia. Dual jets and reliable. Look around for what suits you but don't overlook the value of Xikars warranty.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> Once again, I agree with Bob. IM Corona, there is no substitute. Where concerns torches, they have their place,but there's no sense in spending money beyond a Ronson Jet Lite. I'd get a double corona and a Jet Lite and know all bases are covered.


It's so hard to explain why we love these lighters so much until you hold one in your hand.

Really, even though they cost a bit more, they are clearly made to last a lifetime.

I think the Xikar guarantee is excellent, BTW. Unfortunately, you will probably have to use it.

The only downside is that the IM Corona is very heavy for it's size.

When Don and I are this emphatic about a product, it's probably something really special.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> It's so hard to explain why we love these lighters so much until you hold one in your hand.
> 
> Really, even though they cost a bit more, they are clearly made to last a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, Bob, but I've been told by two independent and reliable sources that IM Corona have been making Dupont internals for several years.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the Vertigo line by Lotus. They are less expensive than Lotus lighters but I have never had a problem with my Vertigo Bullet and I've had it for about 4 years now. I also have a Colibri single flame torch I've been using for about 2 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I like my Vector Heatran triple torch. Feels high quality in the hand, and lights reliably (unless you need to refill).

Edit: Mine is the Black Crackle, which has a subtle texture to it that makes it easy to grip, but does not feel cheap.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Get a Ronson Jetlite for 3 bucks and some change then spend the rest on some sticks. I will never spend to much $$ on a lighter when the Jetlite does fine.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

xikar element. 5 years old with nary a problem


----------



## leatherheadff (Jun 21, 2013)

For what it's worth, I have a Lotus 42 that I picked up on Amazon for $51 with free shipping, it's solid, feels good in the hand, dual torch, looks classy and works great. It goes through butane fairly quickly, but I also have the flame turned up almost all the way because I use it outside all the time. I fell in love with it the moment I handled one in a store, it just felt like a quality lighter. I found the Xikar, Vector and other Lotus lighters also felt like quality items.


----------



## bretw (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a JETLINE GOTHAM QUAD FLAME BLACK FINISH L that my very wise local cigar shop lady recommended. It does go through some butane, but let's face it, butane is cheap for this hobby. It lights my cigars in any kind of wind without fail.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

stonecutter2 said:


> I like my Vector Heatran triple torch. Feels high quality in the hand, and lights reliably (unless you need to refill).
> 
> Edit: Mine is the Black Crackle, which has a subtle texture to it that makes it easy to grip, but does not feel cheap.


I second this! Vectors are great lighters, super reliable. I like the Vector Commando because it has two different sized punch cutters and that is my preferred method of cutting. Nice note about the black crackle color. It never occurred to me that it would help the grip.


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

The "stylish" lighters many manufacturers have come out with are really annoying. Seems like some have chosen style over function. The last couple of lighters I bought were this type. You have to either use two hands or contort your thumb in an unnatural manner to somehow miraculously push the button. I'm now very careful to make sure when buying a lighter that the button is easy to access.


----------



## leatherheadff (Jun 21, 2013)

I have the same issue you mebtion arkiesmoker... I have some issues with pain in my right hand from a past injury too that make it uncomfortable to hold a standard lighter button down for more than 5-10 seconds. That was the primary reason I bought the side lighting style lighter I did, the Lotus 48 ($51 from Amazon).

If you look around, Lotus makes several lighters that have that side button light design, making it much easier to light using your whole hand rather than just the tip of your thumb. 5 years ago I wouldn't have given such things a second thought, but now days it was the primary feature I went looking for.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> I like my Vector Heatran triple torch. Feels high quality in the hand, and lights reliably (unless you need to refill).
> 
> Edit: Mine is the Black Crackle, which has a subtle texture to it that makes it easy to grip, but does not feel cheap.


I had a really bad experience with that lighter.

Got it in the mail. Tested it out and it worked fine. Then I went to use it for real. At first, it was difficult to get a flame lit and when it finally did light, I wasn't getting three jets but a flame like you'd get out of Bic or Zippo. After holding down the ignition switch for a couple seconds, flame actually started coming out of that area. And once the entire lighter became engulfed in flame forcing me to drop it (thankfully it went out). My assumption is that the connection from the gas tank to the jets was leaking somewhere in the middle. The other problem was that the adjustment knob for the flame strength is plastic and I destroyed it just trying to turn it a few times.

I've now got the Vector Vulcan Triple Flame and love it. No problems with the lighter working - just push the button on the side and the flames ignite - and the adjustment knob is metal so putting a sturdy screwdriver into it won't destroy it and make it impossible to adjust further.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

thegunslinger said:


> I had a really bad experience with that lighter.
> 
> Got it in the mail. Tested it out and it worked fine. Then I went to use it for real. At first, it was difficult to get a flame lit and when it finally did light, I wasn't getting three jets but a flame like you'd get out of Bic or Zippo. After holding down the ignition switch for a couple seconds, flame actually started coming out of that area. And once the entire lighter became engulfed in flame forcing me to drop it (thankfully it went out). My assumption is that the connection from the gas tank to the jets was leaking somewhere in the middle. The other problem was that the adjustment knob for the flame strength is plastic and I destroyed it just trying to turn it a few times.
> 
> I've now got the Vector Vulcan Triple Flame and love it. No problems with the lighter working - just push the button on the side and the flames ignite - and the adjustment knob is metal so putting a sturdy screwdriver into it won't destroy it and make it impossible to adjust further.


Ack! Glad mine didn't do anything like that  Vector does has a lifetime warranty if I remember right. Not sure if you bothered utilizing it.

I might have to try the Vulcan Triple Flame - i like the Heatran a lot, though.


----------



## James40 (Jun 29, 2013)

henjg124 said:


> Get a Ronson Jetlite for 3 bucks and some change then spend the rest on some sticks. I will never spend to much $$ on a lighter when the Jetlite does fine.


This. Everyone I know who uses these swears by them. I'm about to pick one up myself, once I locate them.


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

henjg124 said:


> Get a Ronson Jetlite for 3 bucks and some change then spend the rest on some sticks. I will never spend to much $$ on a lighter when the Jetlite does fine.


Seconded. Dirt cheap, widely available, look a lot more expensive then they are, compact, uber-reliable, and they are the only butane torch I've used that you don't have to constantly readjust the flame as the butane levels change. As far as quality goes this really is were you start hitting the point of diminishing returns as far as quality goes with lighters. I have a few more expensive lighters floating around that I've acquired here and there, and while I like them other reasons, I can't actually say any of them actually function any better then the Ronson.

I've also got a couple of Zippos, mostly military themed, floating around that I swap a butane insert in and out of. Works about the same and Zippos are so iconic and awesome I don't think I'll ever give up entirely, but I have noticed the butane insert doesn't hold a lot of butane compared to a comparable sized dedicated butane lighter. I had a first generation Zippo Blu, but honestly for a Zippo the build quality wasn't great (the body and top didn't close properly and the hinge felt loose). I've heard the Gen 2s are better and I might get one down the road, but like I said that's just for novelty and personal "I just think they are cool" reasons. Objectively the Ronson lights about as well as anything.

I will admit I've never seen the point to double/triple flame lighters. And I have learned to avoid anything that has an automatic sliding "hatch" that uncovers the flame hole when you light the lighter. I've never had one of those last.


----------



## Benthe8track (May 21, 2013)

I picked up a slightly garish siglo torch at the local b&m. It looks nice but is a bit tempermental after filling.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a number of lighters, including the Zippo Blu. I keep trying other lighters but overall, most days, the flint ignition on this lighter is extremely reliable + the fuel level window lets me know when more Butane is needed. 

When I go fishing in Canada in the middle of nowhere, I will take a few lighters but I always take the Blu out in the boat.


----------



## sillyrabbit72 (Aug 14, 2012)

I personally love the st dupont maxijet my father has had his (xtend when he bought it) for atleast 6 years and I've never seen it mislight and I've had mine for a year so far and never seen a mislight either.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I appreciate my Ronson lighters but I only reach for them as a back up. At home, I only use 'em when my other lighters are out of fuel and I don't want to refill at that moment. Out and about, it's also a backup if my main lighter runs out...the lack of fuel window and small fuel capacity makes this a backup lighter for me.

My most used lighter is the Blazer CG-001. Fuel window and huge fuel reservoir (I lit and touched up 26 cigars on one fill up) but it does have a wider body than most and is not elegant looking.









Another single flame torch I like (that looks nicer) Is the Lotus 3800 series lighter. Fuel window and a cool lockout feature that pevents the side pusher pedals from being pushed in far enough for the lighter to light. I can light between 5-7 cigars with a full tank. I can usually grab these off of cbid for $16

















For a double flame I like the Xikar XTX double. Good fuel capacity (I can light between 8-10 cigars) and a fuel window. Nice feature on these is that they will not light upside down. They can be had in the low 30s on cbid.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

James40 said:


> This. Everyone I know who uses these swears by them. I'm about to pick one up myself, once I locate them.


I agree. I bought two of them recently because my other lighters were pissing me off. And, after I modified them so that the button was easier to click they have been great. They do the trick and I don't care if I lose one, they cost me ~$4. I found one at Rite-Aide and one at Wally World, most drug stores will have them just ask where they keep the butane lighters. In my Wal-Mart there is a spot on each of the checkout lines for them.


----------



## grey-feather (Aug 17, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> I second this! Vectors are great lighters, super reliable. I like the Vector Commando because it has two different sized punch cutters and that is my preferred method of cutting. Nice note about the black crackle color. It never occurred to me that it would help the grip.


I use a Vector KGM Thunderbird butane insert in my Zippo. It's served me well for a long time, and it wasn't expensive. I bought it off ebay for about $10. They make them in torch, soft flame, and pipe.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a couple of lighters, from Dupont to Romson..but the one I use most at home is a bic


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

LueyC said:


> I agree. I bought two of them recently because my other lighters were pissing me off. And, after I modified them so that the button was easier to click they have been great. They do the trick and I don't care if I lose one, they cost me ~$4. I found one at Rite-Aide and one at Wally World, most drug stores will have them just ask where they keep the butane lighters. In my Wal-Mart there is a spot on each of the checkout lines for them.


I recently did the mod on my Ronson lighters too. I also prefer the easier to press ignition button.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

If your looking for a great lighter then buy one of my favorite lighters. a Madelaine single flame torch lighter. Why is it one of my favorite lighters you ask? Well I'll tell you why! I fill my lighter up and can go from 3 to 4 weeks before it needs to be refilled. Mind you that is an average of 15 cigars a week with an occasional fix thrown in. Xikar bought the rights to this lighter thus giving it a lifetime warranty. I'm not sure if Xikar still has this lighter because I don't see it on their website. But it doesn't matter because I have one that is at least seven years old and even though it's beat up, it still functions a good as the day I bought it!


----------

